# Replacing those rusted/corroded Specialized stem bolts



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

After a couple of years, the six bolts on my Specialized Pro set stems were all corroded, pitted, rusted, etc. Yuck. Went to a couple of the usual suspect hardware stores for some M5's, but didn't like them. Too "industrial" looking for my tastes and didn't quite fit in the handlebar clamp correctly. I ended up getting these titanium beauties from Mettec (great service) for $1.71 each (M5, 18 mm), which seems like a pretty good price. Thought I'd just pass it along. ("after" on the left, "before" on the right).


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

When you lube your chain put a drop of Boeshield on your bolts and they won't corrode. Of course with Titanium that won't be a problem.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like they will get another order from me!


----------

